# Steckachse für Conway 629 Bezugsquelle?



## Baharott (12. März 2020)

Hallo, habe heute meinen Hardtail Rahmen Mt 629 bekommen.
Leider ist mir vorher nicht aufgefallen das die steckachse im Lieferumfang nicht dabei ist und der Gewindeeinsatz auch nicht.

wo kann ich beide Sachen kaufen? Welche ist die richtige?
Hat dort jemand Erfahrung oder kann mir helfen?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (12. März 2020)

180mm Steckachse. 
Z.B. RockShox Rear Maxle Stealth. Wahrscheinlich die 180 x 1,75.
Dafür gibt es definitiv ein Rahmeninsert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baharott (12. März 2020)

Okay aber habe momentan noch keine Idee woher ich das Insert beziehen kann.

habe einen boost Hinterbau und bräuchte steckachse plus den Einsatz


----------



## StelioKontos (12. März 2020)

Wo hast du ihn gekauft? Bei mir war nämlich Steckachse und Insert dabei.


----------



## Baharott (13. März 2020)

Privat, ist neu und wurde bei einem Event gewonnen


----------



## StelioKontos (13. März 2020)

Schau mal hier: 





						Original Ersatzteile WME
					

Ich hab euch mal hier alle Ersatzteile incl Hartje Artikelnummer. (Die Originalnummer ist lediglich eine interne Nummer.) Die Teile kann euch jeder Händler der eine Kundnennummer bei Hartje hat bestellen. Preise müsstet ihr dann beim Händler vor Ort erfragen.   0.280.933/3     EUR 0,00...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Das erste Teil in der Liste *Insert rechts für Maxle Steckachse *ist zwar fürs WME, wird evtl. auch das richtige für das MT sein.

Kannst ja mal @Waldfabi anschreiben, anscheinend kannst du über ihn auch direkt Ersatzteile beziehen. Ansonsten halt beim nächsten Händler anfragen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (13. März 2020)

Schön daß es jetzt den Post #6 gibt.
Waldfabi kommt an die Artikelnummern. Aber physisch helfen kann er meines Wissens nicht.

Die 2809333 wird beim Händler nicht weiter helfen. *Nicht mehr*.
Besser: 
2811669 oder
2809671 
Erstes "baut" etwas "dünner". Da "trägt" etwas weniger Gewinde. Passen sollte aber beide. Auch seitens der Gewindes sollten wohl beide 
12 x 1,75 sein.


----------



## Baharott (13. März 2020)

Ah okay danke sehr für die Hilfe, welche Nummer wäre denn da jetzt die richtige für mich?
Und steckachse kann ich dann also eine normale Maxle kaufen richtig?


----------



## Waldfabi (18. März 2020)

Dieses Insert hier gehört zu den MT-Rahmen:





Von der Unterseite muss das Insert zusätzlich mit einer M3-Madenschraube gesichert werden.





Grüße,
Tom


----------

